# Pink bump turned out to be a surprise blue x



## dora78

Hi everyone

I had my little one 10 days ago and was a little surprise boy who Is perfect in every way, I was told I was having a girl at 18 weeks and they were wrong, 

So I have been busy taking the pink stuff back and changing it for blue, 

We have named him George x x


----------



## plutosblue

Wow I bet that was a shock!! Congrats hun :hugs:


----------



## Kaila2635

Oh wow. Well congrats! I bet that was a big shocker :)


----------



## princess_bump

Massive congratulations on your blue bundle xx


----------



## LeeLouClare

awww congratulations on your baby!!! xxx


----------



## Shortcake01

Wow congratulations hun! Im paranoid at the moment that our baby girl will turn out to be a boy, how are you finding returning all the stuff? Lots of love xxx


----------



## Sketcher

congrats! eesh I'll hope Id beable to return all my pink stuff if that happens to me! x


----------



## amybet

Congratulations xxx


----------



## mummy2anangel

congratulations i bet your made up either way xx


----------



## ellie27

Big congratulations!!

:flower:


----------



## Soon5kids

Oh wow....congrats on your lil man! :D


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Awwwwww bless what a surprise that must have been! 

:hugs:


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Wow what a lovely suprise! Huge congrats, a question that always goes through my head with wrong gender, is how do people return their clothes if they have been washed etc? x


----------



## Ol1vertwist

Congratulations chick, what a skocker. I've been told twice that I'm having a girl so I'm hoping I don't get the same surprise (mainly due to all the pink clothes we have bought) but saying that I would be over the moon if a boy popped out.


----------



## sopho

congrats.. and wow... im having a girl, so im told lol.. ill have a nightmare if mines a boy, as i have a lovely pink pram!


----------



## Lisa83

Omg!! Congratulations On The Birth Of Little George :flower: ..

I'm so paranoid about this happening to me as the tech had said she was 75/80% sure were having a girl .. And I was convinced it was a little boy :roll: .. Think I would be gutted now if a little boy popped out, not that I would love it any less but having you mind set and pink stuff at home would be a great shock !! 

Congratulations again on your little boy xxx


----------



## tink30

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> Wow what a lovely suprise! Huge congrats, a question that always goes through my head with wrong gender, is how do people return their clothes if they have been washed etc? x

i think maybe wash a few for hospital..but keep the others unwashed in the original condition with tags still on /keep yr reciepts aswell and all should be fine  maybe get the clothing nearer the date xxx


----------



## Miss Duke

Awwww huge congrats! Must have been quite a shock!!! I must admit this is one reason I wouldn't find out the sex, its very unusual though to be fair!!!!

Enjoy your gorgeous little man xxx


----------



## Dani_87

wow, Congrats on your little blue surprise! It's funny how it seems you rarely hear of this happening anymore, but I'm sure you are super happy nonetheless! I know I would be pretty shocked if I found out I was having a girl, but luckily the nursery is painted more of a gender neutral color rather than extremely boy-ish. 

Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## MissJ77

Congrats on your bundle of joy!


----------



## mum2b2009

wow congrats..boys are fab x


----------



## cait

congratulations! i love the name george too


----------



## Gretaa

:)) Congratulations! Wow, that must have been very unexpected, especially nowadays, when mistakes like these are pretty rare. 
In case it does happen to me, i've got more whites/reds/yellows than blues so won't be such a disaster if our boy will turn out to be a girl :D


----------



## MammyEvans20

Congratulations :) OMG im dreading that happening to me lol
Glad your all ok and good luck for the future x


----------



## Nyn

congratulations!!! wow... hope you adjusted ok to your lil one being blue instead of pink! George is a very cute name :) x


----------



## Belle25

What a surprise that must have been!
Congratulations!
xx


----------



## romeo.juliet

wow! well at least LO is here, happy and healthy. What a surprise though!


----------



## candy808

Congratulations on your little boy:happydance:.

And George is a fine name too ( that's my husband's name as well)

I know you were in shock:haha: I would have been too!!!!
:hugs:


----------



## Meldy84

Awww what a surprise, congratulations hun xx


----------



## serenas_song

oh my! congrats!


----------



## Sweedot

congratulations on your baby boy! lol...i think this is a lot of women's fears...lol, getting told the wrong sex at a scan!

I got told at 15 weeks it was a girl and again at 20 and 31 lol, so I will be pretty darn shocked it we get a boy, lol...

congrats again!


----------



## fides

wow - what a shock for you!!

congratulations!


----------



## bbforme

Wow, I think my DH would faint if the doc told us our boy was a girl! 

What a surprise! I sure hope chaning out all the baby girl items isn't too much of task for you. 

Most importantly, you and baby are healthy and safe! CONGRATS on your baby boy, George! Such a cute name!


----------



## Ginaerhol

aww congratulations xx


----------



## 5-a-side

What a surprise!! 
Hope all is well for you and baby!


----------



## dora78

Thanks everyone,sorry for the late reply, been really busy as little George is my 4th baby, sorry to worry every one, I'm sure you will all be ok ad this doesn't happen often, George is s brilliant baby and wouldn't change him for the world x x


----------



## EllaAndLyla

Wow, definatley a suprise!!! Congratulations! x


----------



## 2RockinBoys

What a shocker! Im glad you've managed to get thing's changed over though! Congratulation's :happydance:


----------



## JackiePed

Congrats! This happened to us, and it is one of our best memories/stories... That shocked moment when DH showed me a gorgeous screaming boy. Nobody believed us when we called to tell them... They though DH was messing with them! 

Best...surprise...ever, eh?


----------

